# oddballs (collected)



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

fuinally got around to takin some pics of these guys

carp


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

gobie


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I do believe that the second picture is of a darter...NOT a goby.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

ok

its not much of a "darter" so to speak its actually pretty slow to be caught by one guy using a dragnet...lol


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

First is a Cyprinidae but not a Common Carp,
Pic is not very clear to even suggest a species or genus.

Second is a Darter Looks to be a Swamp or tesselated.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

poly not to bust ur nuts or nothing but the second fish was taken out of a friends pond who breeds carp ..not sure what species but we know there some kind of carp

he breeds and then sells to old ppl homes who have ponds with to many weeds.... ive been in his truck a couple times bringing fish to these places and his truck is "fished out".he makes enough cash to breed black crappie largemouth bluegill and carp


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

2nd pic is a darter not a gobie


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

con man said:


> poly not to bust ur nuts or nothing but the second fish was taken out of a friends pond who breeds carp ..not sure what species but we know there some kind of carp
> 
> he breeds and then sells to old ppl homes who have ponds with to many weeds.... ive been in his truck a couple times bringing fish to these places and his truck is "fished out".he makes enough cash to breed black crappie largemouth bluegill and carp


 umm poly is 100% correct.. that is a Sp of DARTER.. etheostoma olmstedi. i have this old darter book.. has decent pics..

when it comes to native fish you should never.. and i mean NEVER.. go against polys words.... LOOOOOOL sad but true.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually...I think con-man was debating Polypterus' identification of the first fish...not the second. We're all agreed that the second fish is a darter. The first fish is NOT a carp. Looks more like one of the 'shiners'....possibly one of the _Notropis_ species.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

well anyways heres a better pic in the tank the first one i dropped imn got nailed by the wolf immediately but the 2nd one made it for a while


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

and heres the one thats alive


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i have no idea what the first fish is.... but the second one is a darter for sure


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

looks like a chinese algae eater... wtf............


----------



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

the first fish is a grass carp


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

RARE AFISHINADO said:


> the first fish is a grass carp












this?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

The first is very likley a grass carp.
I never said it was not a carp, just it is not a common carp.








_Ctenopharyngodon idella _
In my mind they are a welcome addition to your wolffishes diet,
Catch and kill lots and lots of them.

Second pic (the one not being eaten) looks more to be a
Sucker maybe a Northern hogsucker
_Hypentelium nigricans_ Really not sure
you can not see it well enough.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

k thx poly i justr thought it was a carp no hard feelings right?

rying to make bridges not burn um! thx for the info il do my best to dent there poppulations... datmnoid at a couple and the bichir ate one


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Polly do you know kniow native SW sh*t? or Just Freshwater? If you know SW I might want to pick your brain about a few things......


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Polly do you know kniow native SW sh*t? or Just Freshwater? If you know SW I might want to pick your brain about a few things......


Freshwater is my specialty, I've never delt much with salt.
I know a bit about Native estuary and mangrove fishes,
Might have the anwsers your looking for, then maybe not.

No prob Con








Common names are screwey, a carp to one person means
Grass carp to another it means goldfish to another it is the Eurasian carp
all are _Cyprinidae_ reason I said it was a Cyprinid but not
a common carp, Honestly when writing I was not absolutly sure
what species it was, just very much a _Cyprinidae_
Rares post kicked it in, as well as reading back your discription of the
fish being sold to eat weeds,

Grass carp are enemy #1 right now in the struggle against Exotics
in the Midwest, I have no problem watching them get eaten by anything.

Hell get those bowfin going and drop a few in there, I'll pay for a vid of that


----------



## E_americanus (Jun 25, 2004)

hard to tell exactly from the picture, but that first fish appears to be a species of redhorse, member of the family Catostomidae, genus (for most of the redhorse) Moxostoma.


----------

